# SnoWay 26D Controller Short



## jhenegh (Dec 17, 2008)

On my F150/26D I was using it yesterday when it blew the 10A fuse that comes off the + terminal of the solenoid and into the computer. When that fuse blew the joystick controller turned off and obviously the plow was dead. Put in a new fuse and now every time I turn on the controller and then do anything with the joystick it immediately blows the fuse, like a dead short somewhere.

Any ideas off hand? I can't find anything out of line other than thinking the computer. BUT, the plow works if you hot wire through the fuse with a a spade (had to raise the plow to get it home somehow!) I turned the controller off and took out the spade as soon as the plow was up.

Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Inspect the red wire w/white stripe for short or grounding issue.


----------



## jhenegh (Dec 17, 2008)

It was an internal short on one of the valve solenoids. Basher helped me track that down and got me set up with the updated coils. Simple fix thanks to Basher!


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

+2 for basher. Helped me thru troubleshooting my sno-way.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

This post was very helpful. My snoway went "dead" yesterday. After inspecting all the wiring I found nothing obviously wrong. Tried again and immediately blew the 10A control fuse on when initiating "down". Swapped the coil to the "angle right" location and was able to move up down left...when pushed right it also blew the fuse. My mulitmeter at home is dead but checked at with friends this morning and the resistance is off. 

Now I need a new Deltrol Fluid power coil mine has PN 10222-16 10V 25W. Anyone have good source or equivalent? Jhenegh mentioned "updated coils".


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What color coil, red, blue, black? Shoot me an email. snowtech @ basherandson.com


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Black. Sent email.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

I had another solenoid coil go on me, same as described back in 2013 only a different location. Was able to swap the down pressure one for the one that was causing the short...finished plowing that day without downpressure. And picked up a new one at my local shop. Got a spare this time since I expect I'll need another one some time. Thanks again for this post.


----------

